# Newbee moving to HK



## caddis (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello All

My husband and I will be moving to Hong Kong with a 2 children (4 and 1)

We are looking at 2 areas at the moment, Caribbean Coast and DiscoBay, does anyone live here? what are your thoughts?

Hubby will be working in the City full time, whats the commute like from these 2 places?

We're looking for a good school my my 4 year old son and a nursery for my 1 year old daughter, again any advice, good places?

I'm an accountant and will be looking for prefarably a part time role. I don't speak any chinese yet. Is it easy for someone to work in HK without speaking chinese?

Any other comments or advice would be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Both places will be a good start for you in Hong Kong. Most expats are doing ok without knowing Chinese but knowing Chinese will help you greatly.


----------



## workinginhongkong (Mar 2, 2009)

*Moving to Hong Kong*



caddis said:


> Hello All
> 
> My husband and I will be moving to Hong Kong with a 2 children (4 and 1)
> 
> ...


I run an orientation company based in Discovery Bay and would be happy to provide assistance to you. Please message me via workinginhongkong website


----------

